# What to do in ways of tag



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

So I shot a real nice buck Monday eve. The deer jumped just before the arrow hit. I saw the arrow do a pass through. Well I followed the blood trail and was getting light spray and spots of blood. I followed the blood trail for 3 hours till It crossed onto the neighbors property. 

I went back out after work yesterday and got permission from the landowner to continue the track. Well I followed the blood across his property to another. The deer jumped the fence onto the neighbors property and turned due south crossing the road. Well I found where the deer crossed. I got permission from that landowner as well to track. I followed the track for 600 yards, getting light sprays and drops of blood.

I followed the track thru a section of woods were the deer had circled inside the woods and followed a fence row. I list the blood for a short time but found where the deer jumped the fence. On the other side of the fence, there were some good piles of blood and more tracks.
I continued following the tracks and little blood till the tracks dead ended. As this point it was getting dark again. There was a second set of tracks, that I thought was another deer but that they may have been the same one circling back.

I got permission from two other landowners to continue the search after work. My question is, If I find the deer and the coyotes haven't got to him, even thought the meat will be bad do I still tag it? If the coyotes did get to him, which I haven't seen any tracks but if they do what do I do then?


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Personally you should tag it. You shot the animal. I am sure that the yote's have probably already found the deer if it is in fact down. I understand the suck factor of this and most hunters have "stuck" deer before. It is your responsibility as an ethical hunter to go by the books. I do commend the fact that you actually have continued the search and gained permission to cross fences instead of just doing the obvious trespassing maneuver, but I would just pay my $24 bucks and harvest what you can. Yote's dont eat horns.... Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

IF I find it, im going to tag it. It didn't snow up in Miami co last night so I should be able to continue following the blood trail. Even if the yotes didn't get it, I doubt the meat would even be good.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Beyond the tenderloins, there's no reason the meat would be bad.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Well no searching for me, Got hit for ot at work and wont be out till 730 tonight. With the forecast of rain and now the next couple days im gona say that's a wrap


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Here is a pic of him from November


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

What a bummer Tom...nice looking deer too.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Maybe you didn't stick him too bad. He may still be running around.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

TomC said:


> IF I find it, im going to tag it. It didn't snow up in Miami co last night so I should be able to continue following the blood trail. Even if the yotes didn't get it, I doubt the meat would even be good.


Meat would be good...its like a freezer out there.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Well my ot got canceled at the last min. So I went back out. Followed the trail another 600 or so yards. Found two spots littered with blood and the usual trail of light spray and spots. The deer came to a fence and followed it back north into another property I didnt have permission to go on. I could see tracks turning east in the hedgerow but of course I couldn't go on the land. So I followed the hedgerow on the side I did have permission and didnt see him down
Of course I wasnt able to follow the blood trail so he may have gone out of the hedgerow.

So I got permission from the adjoining landowners and walked around and didnt see any blood at the property border. So I called it. Here is a map pic and his route


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

Dont be surprised if you get pictures of him in the near future or even next year.

Nice recovery effort !


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Just based on your description, I'd guess the arrow went through the backstraps and he'll be fine.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Always good to hear when a hunter puts forth the effort that you did to find this deer.
Shows great character in you as an outdoorsman. 
FWIW, just as a warning.... loosing him will bug you for a long time to come. But if a guy hunts long enough, it's most likely gonna happen. 
Always told myself that if that awful feeling of hitting a deer a not recovering it ever left me, that would be the day I'll never shoot another.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Sorry you didn't find him. As others said he very well may still be on his feet - they are too tough for their own good many times! 

To answer your original question if you shoot the deer and find it you should tag it. I shot a nice mature 13 point buck right at last light a handful of years back. I knew it was a single lung hit - watched him for 30 minutes after the shot and he eventually bedded 65 yards from my stand. It was in the high 20's so I sneaked out of there and headed home. I couldn't go back that night because wife was working and I had to watch the baby. Went back at first light and found almost none of him left - to the bone even up under the neck. There was no meat to take. I was surprised to say the least. I actually caught a coyote on him and was able to kill him with my bow (couldn't believe I was able to stalk up on him). I posted pictures on this site I believe. 

I tagged him and removed the head. I will never forget walking out of the woods to my truck carrying only the head of this big buck. I felt like a poacher, honestly I really did. I had a Euro mount done that turned out quite nice, but I didn't get a single bite to eat. At least he fed several coyotes - still amazed at how they could strip a 250 lb deer like that in such a short period of time!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I shot a 145 inch 10 point about 5 years ago in early November At 9:00 am. I thought he was pretty dead, but was in no hurry to pursue him since I had all day and it was cool out. I figured why push it. I went and chilled out for a couple hours and went to look for him around noon. I followed blood about 80 yards and jumped a flock of turkey vultures. They had done a number to my deer. The area around my arrow hole at the lungs and front shoulder was all ate out, and they had pulled most of the guts out. I lost quite a bit of meat. I tagged him and salvaged the rear quarters and 1/2 of the back straps. Now I don’t wait as long to pursue a deer if buzzards are still in town! My friends 160” 10 point was torn apart by coyotes this year after we waited an 1.5 hours to track it. I think that if you find it, it gets tagged no matter what.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Was doing some nuisance hunting a few years back in a urban area and shot a doe. Pass thru shot at 15 yds. Could not find that deer and spent three days looking for it as I didn’t want some kids or a neighbor to find it or it stinking up someone’s place. ( leaves were still on trees and a thick area) well I was sick about it until she showed back up 2-3weeks later with visible scars on each side. Never never would have believed a deer could’ve survived a hit like that. 
You went above and beyond your duty to find that deer. Nothing else you could’ve done. But don’t be surprised if he shows back up. 
The doe I shot got a pass that season. Couldn’t bring myself to shoot her again


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

They are strong animals.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

My friend shot this one just before dark. He had a good blood trail and knew the thicket it was heading into. Went in to the house to have dinner before tracking it down. An hour and a half later and the coyote had already been on it.









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

that snucks ,


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

This deer was seen the year before being killed it with his normal 8 point rack broken and hanging by his face you could see his scalp move as he walked. It's skull was broken. The following Year he grew this crazy rack. My buddy shot him right under his stand complete pass through and perfect lung blood and a ton of it. We tracked and looked for it over 2 days and miles, never found it. 11 days later I shot him head down dogging a doe acting completely fine. While field dressing him what I thought was a huge blood clot turned out to be a black dead lung! Sometimes we just don't give them enough credit for their toughness and resilience. He will always be known as Frankenbuck!
















Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scorpio V (Aug 23, 2013)

Miked913 where was that deer killed?


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

G&G Sportfishing said:


> Miked913 where was that deer killed?


Morgan Co

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

fastwater said:


> Always good to hear when a hunter puts forth the effort that you did to find this deer.
> Shows great character in you as an outdoorsman.
> FWIW, just as a warning.... loosing him will bug you for a long time to come. But if a guy hunts long enough, it's most likely gonna happen.
> Always told myself that if that awful feeling of hitting a deer a not recovering it ever left me, that would be the day I'll never shoot another.


to lose a deer is a sick feeling that never goes away, I know.
sherman


----------



## Scorpio V (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks mike


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

miked913 said:


> This deer was seen the year before being killed it with his normal 8 point rack broken and hanging by his face you could see his scalp move as he walked. It's skull was broken. The following Year he grew this crazy rack. My buddy shot him right under his stand complete pass through and perfect lung blood and a ton of it. We tracked and looked for it over 2 days and miles, never found it. 11 days later I shot him head down dogging a doe acting completely fine. While field dressing him what I thought was a huge blood clot turned out to be a black dead lung! Sometimes we just don't give them enough credit for their toughness and resilience. He will always be known as Frankenbuck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did he eat that deer by chance??..how did it taste?..strong?


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Shad Rap said:


> Did he eat that deer by chance??..how did it taste?..strong?


It was eaten, it was not quite as delishious as a doe but didn't taste any different than any other rutting buck has to me.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

So my buddy called me last night. He goes you ain't gona believe this, I got your buck on camera right now with bout 25 other deer. He said it's still limping on 3 legs and you could see the scars. It was less than a mile from where I hunt!.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

TomC said:


> So my buddy called me last night. He goes you ain't gona believe this, I got your buck on camera right now with bout 25 other deer. He said it's still limping on 3 legs and you could see the scars. It was less than a mile from where I hunt!.


There you go, see they're tougher than nails!!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------

